# C.acaule



## Eric Muehlbauer (May 28, 2007)

Here are the photos of my acaules, blooming at my summer place in Cutchogue......

 This is my oldest acaule...I planted it over 22 years ago. Blooms every year. It used to be bigger....at one point it had multiple growths, with up to 4 blooms....it's been in a slump lately, but it still coimes back and blooms every year. I used to pollinate it....(using pollen from nearby native plants) but for now it needs a rest. 

 This is one of a group of plants I got a few years ago, salvaged from the Atlanta area. Does fine, but the Atlanta plants seem to remain single growths rather than clumping. The other's didn't bloom this year. Take care, Eric


----------



## Rick (May 28, 2007)

Very cool. Did you ever get seed production?


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (May 28, 2007)

I used to send pods off to Bill Steele. Some of them had blanks....I eventually learned that while acaule can handle total drought in the summer, if you want viable seed, you had better water it....but I think Bill got some seedlings out of them. I also sent pods to Troy Meyers, who had no luck...and some other people. I always let some set seed naturally...but I have seen no new seedlings.....Take care, Eric


----------



## Marco (May 28, 2007)

great cyp Eric


----------



## Tom_in_PA (May 29, 2007)

:drool: These are great to see growing in the woods wild. Friends of ours have a few patches growing on thier property. I am hoping to go up in the next few days and do some pollinating


----------



## Heather (May 29, 2007)

I'm hoping to get out and do some more hunting this week.


----------



## NYEric (May 29, 2007)

Heather said:


> I'm hoping to get out and do some more hunting this week.


"I'm hunting for Wabbit!" oke:


----------



## Tom_in_PA (May 29, 2007)

NYEric said:


> "I'm hunting for Wabbit!" oke:



be bery bery quite!

:rollhappy:


----------

